# Anyone tried EZ-gro kit from Homestead?



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 9, 2007)

I've seen their ad in High Times, etc... and am wondering if anyone has any experience with them.

They make it sound like a foolproof way to grow shrooms. Maybe expensive, maybe just hype, I don't know.

www.homesteadbook.com


----------



## Emosdoom (Oct 10, 2007)

I've got one going right now. Was just getting ready to start a thread and ask a couple questions. As for the kit, don't know if it is a good value, but couldn't have been any simpler to do. Took about 6-7 weeks for the rye pack to take off. Now two weeks into the compost and I see small mushrooms growing everywhere. We'll see.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 10, 2007)

Got some pics?


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 11, 2007)

Any problems ordering with ordering / shipping etc...?

Keep us posted how it goes!


----------



## Emosdoom (Oct 11, 2007)

I didn't have any problems ordering the kit. I also ordered a book from them. Shipping took about 2-3 weeks which is kind of long, but I did get the stuff and it seems to be working.

Pics kind of suck because your taking them through the grow bag, but this is what it looks like.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool!

Please let us know what kind of yield you end up with.


----------



## 1134206 (Oct 11, 2007)

ive been thinking about trying that. what all do u have to do to get them to grow?


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 11, 2007)

Def. let us know how they yield. I'd be interested if it's good.


----------



## Emosdoom (Oct 12, 2007)

There really was nothing to growing this kit, just like the ad said. You take the rye pack and undo a twisty tie like section to drop the spore swab tip into the rye berries, then shake the hell out of it and sit it someplace dark and 80 degress for a while. Mine took about 6-7 weeks for the bag to turn white. Then you break the rye berries up and pour them into a 3# compost bag they send with the kit that has some kind of filter patch on it to allow it to breath. You seal that bag with a couple staples and shake the hell out of it and flatten it down and leave it sit in same conditions. Two weeks later and it is exploding with little tiny mushrooms.

I'm still a little unsure about knowing when the right time to pick the shrooms is and what to do with them afterward, but the kit itself couldn't have been easier. Some say it's too expensive, but I was going for the laziness factor. I'll let you know how much I get out of it. The company also sent an order form for a refill pack of certain things that were a little less expensive than the original kit.


----------



## Emosdoom (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres some new pics a couple of days later. Lots of growth.


----------



## Kassidy (Oct 16, 2007)

i just purchased this and a book about growing shrooms. about how much do you think you will produce in one grow?


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 16, 2007)

honestly if you really want to grow mushrooms go to shroomery.org do some research and make your own setup I garauntee you will get better results than from any kit. I've grown them for about a year and a half now, and probably have produced 3 to 4 pounds.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 16, 2007)

So how much could you make off of that? How easy is it to do it on your own? How much less of a yield with the pre-bought system? I need something that is as EASY as my bubbleponics kit. Aren't you scared to be the fist to try the finished produce??? LOL

Good Luck


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 16, 2007)

haha, yea I was a little scared but my buddy said he would, he didn't die...and said it was the best trip of his life. but it is actually damn easy....I think I spent 300 on a setup I made myself and its all shit you can get at walmart. shroomery.com has a plethora of info on it, and if you have any problems all you do is ask questions, like here on rollitup. just mushrooms instead of bud. bought the only shitty part is how sterile you have to be. I always charged 220 for a zip and so on. I bought a car with what I made if that tells you anything.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 16, 2007)

wow... that sounds freaking amazing. I am going to check that website out right now... I need something to do, so i can stop OVER caring for my plants ..lol


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 16, 2007)

haha yea...they'll take up a little bit of time. I just wish I had plants to over care for...I'm still in the process of building my closet right now.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 17, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> wow... that sounds freaking amazing. I am going to check that website out right now... I need something to do, so i can stop OVER caring for my plants ..lol


 
Yup - I've been spending a bunch of time over there the past few days - already learned a ton! It actually looks pretty easy, and I have most of the supplies and equipment already lying around. I did some temp readings and the shelf above my grow cab is the perfect temp for growing shrooms.

Ordered some spores yesterday! 15$ sure beats $120!

And my plants seem to like a little less attention too!


----------



## smkpt (Oct 17, 2007)

if your going to grow you dont need the kit i started with a rubbermaid tub a bad of perlite a bag of verm and spores for about $40 and everything worked just as good


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 17, 2007)

Where do u get the spores from to grow the mushrooms? Is it possible to grow magic mushrooms without using spores?


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 18, 2007)

try spores101.com

You need spores to grow shrooms - just like you need seeds/clones to grow weed. 

Can't start with nothin' - they ain't that magic!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 25, 2007)

My Spores arrived today!


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 25, 2007)

I ordered that kit a long time ago...never came...wasted mah moneys.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 25, 2007)

total bummer - was it from Homestead or somewhere else?

spores101 was easy and cheap - I've heard good things about Ralphs as well...

Definately check out shroomery if you get a chance.


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea it was from homestead =/. Believe it or not same thing happened when I ordered salvia through the mail.


----------



## Kassidy (Oct 26, 2007)

I ordered mine from homestead and i got it within 5days. also my rye bag is turning white real fast. they gave me 3lbs of compost and a tiny bag. i already went and bout 10lbs more of the compost adn this huge rubber tote. Just like the dude did in the DVD they send with the homestead kit. 

thats shitty you got ripped off. the ppl there are really nice and will do all that they can so you will have a good grow. if the rye is contaminted they send you a new one, any help they can give they will give, if you did pay for it tell them whats up. you just gonna let your self get ripped off. thats not the stoner attitude.


----------



## Homestead (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi folks, I would just like to respond to some of the misinformation and misunderstanding about the Homestead EZ Gro Mushroomkit that I have read in this thread. First of all, to the guy who says he never received his order, I want to thank Kassidy for pointing out that a simple phone call or email to us would have straightened out the matter. I cannot tell you how many times UPS has returned an order to us undelivered because somebody gave a bad address, or perhaps used a name that didn't exist. Usually the people phone us and we send it back out to them, but other times I guess the person who ordered would rather complain publicly that he was ripped off. 

The truth of the matter is that many people either cannot or do not want to deal with all the sterilization that is required to do it yourself. For these people it is worth the extra money to get a kit that is already sterilized, has the finest quality spores, plus includes some really good compost that is unavailable to the average person. In addition, as some of your posters pointed out, once you buy the kit you are eligible to get a refill at a large discount.

Another untruth that has been posted was that you get only one flush. This is simply not true. With the EZ Gro Kit you get anywhere from 3 to 5 flushes. 

We have been doing this since 1972 and have an honorable reputation. As a company we distribute High Times Magazine and many others, as well as all the marijuana growing books, and a great variety of countercultural publications. We have also published many books. We have a toll-free phone number and we also publish our email address. So there is no excuse to not get in touch with us if you have any questions or problems. Many people try to phone us at Saturday night around midnight when we are not at work. Try calling us during normal business hours, Pacific Time, Monday through Friday. 

When you do phone us, please limit your questions to matters of growing and not about getting high. 

Finally, yes we do ship to California and every other state. 

Thank you for the opportunity to tell the truth about the Homestead EZ Gro Kit.

David


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi David - Thanks for stopping by and telling your side.

I totally agree - after trying a few grows the sterilization issue is not a small one. I think I'm pretty careful and still had several problems with contams.

If I had the extra cash I probably would have gone the kit route to start. As it was, I had little money but all the needed equipment from other projects. So all I really needed was spores.

Thanks again for telling your side of things!


----------



## hippyhead slim (Apr 10, 2008)

Homestead Rules !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I luv em and stand behind 100 % great customer service awesome kit huge flushes and lots of fun.


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 4, 2008)

Any update of the grow?


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey David, what is the average yield from one order? /thanks


----------



## burn.after.rollin (Feb 26, 2010)

How many grams does a homesteads ez gro mushroomkit give you? Once they're dry..


----------



## ke2ursoul (Nov 26, 2010)

Did anyone find out what type of yeild ya get from the ez gro kit??


----------



## Mcom234 (Feb 14, 2011)

pointless bump


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2013)

They're delicious.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 30, 2013)

You get anywhere from an ounce and a half to two oz,dry. Could be more,depends on what you do with the tray.


----------



## mangojuice (Dec 2, 2013)

about 2 days away from harvesting the first flush. the kit is as it says "ez" if you have the money and not the time or the ability to do it yourself, it is a nice and very simple kit to use. i bought it on a whim when i was pretty desperate for an experience that would help me forget a few recent events. the box came quickly by ups marked from homestead books co. otherwise plain. instructions had pictures and faq. no need to sterilize or change clothing, nothing needed that is not included in the kit. i've not taken much care of mine. the weather has been cooler than recommended so it has taken longer than others might be able to grow. to be honest i'm surprised they have made it without contamination because i went through a serious period of not giving a shit about much of anything and it was pretty much neglected. i've got shrooms all over because i was careless about light but what the hell? more shrooms to dry and use. there are multiple flushes possible too and there is a discount for the second order with a larger compost bag. 

the kit is worth it if you have very limited time or limited facilities. you don't need to scour the net for information, it is all included. if you have time and like to learn about this lovely world, you will save money doing it yourself. i learn by observation and hands on, so it is almost like a course in growing shrooms without a lot of risk of failure involved.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

I woulda got one awhile back but I'm in the states and lost my buddy in britan to an accident...oh we'll..shrooms will show up for me eventually...


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2013)

mangojuice... harvest that 1st flush real gental and you'll get another 3-4 flushes. If you like it, the refill kits are alittle cheaper and have a 5 lb size compost , bigger than the 3 lb the starter kit comes with. $95 total on a refill....and they usually send a different type spores in the refill to mix it up a bit.


----------



## mangojuice (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks rowlman. took a small one out early. couldn't wait, lol. they are delicious like rowlman said, nice topping for salad  took just enough for the world to come alive  ...the flush is all over n cramped will be more careful with light this next time. but quite a good outcome- better than expected. best investment i've made second only to my first love, which is still a few weeks away from realization. highly recommended for anyone who wants it easy. this kit has reminded me that shrooms are definite mainstay in this garden. will need a cow  grow happy y'all.


----------



## abrooks2152 (Aug 1, 2014)

Any one know what happens if you accidentally pulled the white patch off the brown rye bag? Yes I know I shouldn't have. But I did on some dummy shit


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 1, 2014)

If the sterilized grain is exposed to the air they will most likely contaminate.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

Homestead said:


> Hi folks, I would just like to respond to some of the misinformation and misunderstanding about the Homestead EZ Gro Mushroomkit that I have read in this thread. First of all, to the guy who says he never received his order, I want to thank Kassidy for pointing out that a simple phone call or email to us would have straightened out the matter. I cannot tell you how many times UPS has returned an order to us undelivered because somebody gave a bad address, or perhaps used a name that didn't exist. Usually the people phone us and we send it back out to them, but other times I guess the person who ordered would rather complain publicly that he was ripped off.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that many people either cannot or do not want to deal with all the sterilization that is required to do it yourself. For these people it is worth the extra money to get a kit that is already sterilized, has the finest quality spores, plus includes some really good compost that is unavailable to the average person. In addition, as some of your posters pointed out, once you buy the kit you are eligible to get a refill at a large discount.
> 
> ...


 
I can't believe you guys are still arround! I bought what? Philosophers stone or something like that, a print from you guys in the early seventies. I recommended your early kits. I'm with stamets now but only because we have a relationshio


guys, homestead is a standup, first class place.

I don't say that lightly.


----------



## abrooks2152 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bummer  I have 4 bags of compost and 1 rye pack. What do u think the best way to get the most out of my supplies? Im not lazy or trying to do this for $ im simply into growing my own products. Could I dump all the compost into a big tub and use my rye pack like that? Or can that contaminate also? Im a total noob on this. My plan was to do the ez grow kit. Study the process and repeat with the spoors I cultivated from my grow. But ive had one rye pack lost to incompetence, and the other to a mouse. I know have 1 3lb bag of compost, 1 5lb bag of compost. And a refill on the way which I assume is 3lbs as well. Any help would be appreciated. Pluss id just like to add Jane and company at Homestead book co. Are fantastic. Shipping is fast and legit. All this dumb shit was completely my own ignorance. They have even hooked me up to try and help me salvage something from this. Which is why im waiting on another bag of compost, and my last rye pack that they blessed me with. Love and light to you all. Thanks for any help or support Namaste yo.


----------



## TCortese (Aug 8, 2014)

I just saw the original post, not the replies and I'm sure someone has already said this, but don't waste your money on those kits. They may work fine, I have no idea, but cultivating certain species of psilcoybes is easier than you can imagine. I see a mention of spore101.com...go there grab a cubensis (any maybe even a galindoi, sclerotia is fool proof and galindoi fruits easier than mexicana or tamp) syringe of your choice (koh samui is a great starter), buy a pressure cooker for 30 dollars from wal-mart and some canning jars. Expect some contamination your first time, but check out the shroomery.org and do some reading, I promise it's easy as pie.

It's an amazing hobby, I've been growing for over 10 years (birthed my first casing at 15 years old...). You'll love it. When you move up to some of the more difficult species and strain isolation on agar it's a blast.


----------



## canndo (Aug 9, 2014)

TCortese said:


> I just saw the original post, not the replies and I'm sure someone has already said this, but don't waste your money on those kits. They may work fine, I have no idea, but cultivating certain species of psilcoybes is easier than you can imagine. I see a mention of spore101.com...go there grab a cubensis (any maybe even a galindoi, sclerotia is fool proof and galindoi fruits easier than mexicana or tamp) syringe of your choice (koh samui is a great starter), buy a pressure cooker for 30 dollars from wal-mart and some canning jars. Expect some contamination your first time, but check out the shroomery.org and do some reading, I promise it's easy as pie.
> 
> It's an amazing hobby, I've been growing for over 10 years (birthed my first casing at 15 years old...). You'll love it. When you move up to some of the more difficult species and strain isolation on agar it's a blast.


 
I just had a meal of all home grown mushrooms, it is a blast, and a feast


----------



## TCortese (Aug 9, 2014)

Consuming sacred fungus that you yourself have cultivated is far superior to eating some bought off the street. If you have a few Ps. cubensis grows under your belt give panaleous a shot, totally different experience!

Now get to extracting some DMT and you'll be set!


----------



## canndo (Aug 9, 2014)

oysters and shaggies, fresh butter, a touch of truffle oil over home made pasta, cracked pepper and the slightest hint of well aged parmesan.

it was delightful. the zin was too much though.

leftovers on toast this morning I think.


----------



## kenbarber (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello Canndo. I was following some of your post regarding tissue culture dated a couple years ago. Glad I found you and you're still around.
I am curious about the outcome of the TC's. You seemed to have the process down. If you are still interested in cannabis TC's I would like to talk with you.
Are you in the U.S.? I live in Colorado. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2014)

kenbarber said:


> Hello Canndo. I was following some of your post regarding tissue culture dated a couple years ago. Glad I found you and you're still around.
> I am curious about the outcome of the TC's. You seemed to have the process down. If you are still interested in cannabis TC's I would like to talk with you.
> Are you in the U.S.? I live in Colorado. Looking forward to hearing from you.


 
I am still involved, pretty much waiting for more widespread legalization


----------



## CFL'S whoknew? (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a kit, the mycelium stage in the rye berries went well. It was a solid block of white in 3 weeks. It has now been 3 weeks since I put it into the compost and I am only seeing slight growth of the white stuff. It is winter here and the first 10 days or so it was probably only about 70 degrees in the room. I now keep it at about 75-77. Is the light from two windows too much? Neither window ever has direct sunshine and the bag is at least 4 feet from either. Do I need to close the blinds some or is everything ok and I just need to be patient?


----------



## abrooks2152 (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought a 5 gal bucket and a seed starting mat (heated) put my mixed compost and rice down in the bucket and the mat under the bucket. Worked like magic. Got 3 good flushes from 1 kit. All in all was a good experience nice yield and decent potency. Enjoy


----------



## CFL'S whoknew? (Feb 19, 2015)

abrooks2152 said:


> I bought a 5 gal bucket and a seed starting mat (heated) put my mixed compost and rice down in the bucket and the mat under the bucket. Worked like magic. Got 3 good flushes from 1 kit. All in all was a good experience nice yield and decent potency. Enjoy


Did you empty the compost into the bucket or just set the bag down in the bucket?


----------



## abrooks2152 (Feb 26, 2015)

CFL'S whoknew? said:


> Did you empty the compost into the bucket or just set the bag down in the bucket?


I just set the bag inside the bucket. I did so because a mouse chewed through 1 of my rye packs. However it ( bucket ) works as a buffer between the heat mat and bag of compost


----------



## rbo111 (Dec 29, 2015)

Emosdoom said:


> I've got one going right now. Was just getting ready to start a thread and ask a couple questions. As for the kit, don't know if it is a good value, but couldn't have been any simpler to do. Took about 6-7 weeks for the rye pack to take off. Now two weeks into the compost and I see small mushrooms growing everywhere. We'll see.


I have one going on myself, took 2 weeks in rye pack, now in the compost, my question is do you keep it in the dark or in nondirect light during the day and if you do what about house lights at night or should I put compost bag in cupboard at night


----------

